# how to read CO2 regulator dials?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you talking about pressurized CO2? Canned CO2 gives me a different impression of the setup you have.

As for the dials, the dial on the right is the high pressure gauge. This indicates the amount of gas that is left in your CO2 tank. The dial on the left hand side is the low pressure gauge and shows you how much CO2 is being delivered to your solenoid (and needle valve). This value is known as the delivery pressure or the working pressure.

I assume the units of your readings are PSI and not kPa, as 40 kPa would be too low for a delivery pressure. 

This would mean that your delivery pressure is 40 PSI (a little on the high side, we usually adjust to 20-30 PSI), while the amount of gas remaining in your CO2 tank is only 80 PSI. Brand new CO2 tanks are usually filled to 800 PSI (regardless of the weight of the tank). If your tank was just hooked up, and your high pressure gauge is reading 80 PSI, then that means you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## Planteater (Aug 6, 2009)

do you know how I adjust the delivery pressure? I have a crank (like a huge wing nut) but not sure what direction to turn it in, or if it pops off or something if you turn it too far.


----------



## Planteater (Aug 6, 2009)

I see i was reading the scale side of the guage wrong on the right. I do have 800 psi on the right gauge.

I find now (in full light today) that I can tell the difference between tightening and loosening the crank which I assume is delivery pressure. when i tighten it the pressure goes up slightly, when I loosen it, it goes down after a long wait (which is the opposite of what I would have guessed). when i found it this morning delivery pressure was up to 80. I did know all along that it should be 20-25 but I could find no way to get it there.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought that same regulator and it came with a pretty easy to read instructions sheet. I found it pretty easy to dial in the working pressure. A small turn on mine makes a noticeable change in pressure.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like you installed the whole system incorrectly


----------



## Planteater (Aug 6, 2009)

its installed correctly, using the very helpful GLA youtube video as a guide. but initially i was unable to get any response from the crank. now i get a slow response but if I wait patiently it comes down.

for future GLA customers: even before I contacted them Orlando here was seeing my posts and giving me info in pm, so this is super service where you dont even have to call them, they come looking for you!

many thanks.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Planteater 
I still think you have done a step or 2 in the wrong order, hence your working pressure issue.

It sounds like what you did is read the wrong numbers(LBSvs KLG). You read the KLG which in turn gave you to high of PSI.
To bring the numbers back down you have to bleed it all out with the "T" handle all the way loose(Counter clockwise) while the pressure works back down to Opsi.

Then start the working pressure over as stated in the instructions.
Dial in the working pressure(Red increments) until it hits 10-15psi, by turning the "T" handle clockwise...


----------



## Planteater (Aug 6, 2009)

yes i did read the numbers wrong in my first post and yes I have the t handle out all the way and the pressure has come down to zero and there are no more bubbles in the counter (it was at 15 when i posted, now it is zero). i turned it back and the pressure comes up to 15 in tandem with my tightening of the dial. so, it all seems to be working.

i would note however that when i turn the dial back again, the pressure does not come down off of 15 immediately as I turn the dial. i have to wait a bit.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, that is due to the dual seat technology That is a good thing 
You should not have to "dial back" with your co2? Once its set at 15psi you leave it be until your gas is empty.

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Planteater (Aug 6, 2009)

i was just testing when dialing back, just seeing what would happen
thanks for your help

Planteater


----------

